# Solucal 0-0-22 greens grade SOP



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Picked this up at my local ****ens turf. Just want to apply to get my K up and get my turf ready for winter.

Would applying 2 apps 4 weeks apart now and in October be a good plan? Any worry with burn or anything with this product or similar K fert?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Picked this up at my local ****ens turf. Just want to apply to get my K up and get my turf ready for winter.
> 
> Would applying 2 apps 4 weeks apart now and in October be a good plan? Any worry with burn or anything with this product or similar K fert?


So I'm guessing your soil test indicated low potassium? Or was this just a recommendation from ****ens?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked this up at my local ****ens turf. Just want to apply to get my K up and get my turf ready for winter.
> ...


I haven't done a soil test but I got it for winterizing


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


This is a common mistake/ misconception. Especially with warm season turf. Unless a soil test indicates the need for potassium there is no need to start throwing nutrients at it thinking it will winterize your turf. If anything it can do more harm than good. Return the product and conduct a soil test. Then evaluate what's truly needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This product has magnesium and calcium and it could screw up your soil pH. Do not apply unless a lab that participates in the NATP program indicates it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Just to echo what g-man said -- that product is not *just* sulfate of potash (potassium sulfate) but also has a significant amount of calcium and magnesium. It will raise your pH.

*If you already have a high pH soil, you definitely do not want to apply that product.*


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Much easier increasing pH than lowering it.


----------

